

Virgin Nuclear? Can Branson do to atomic energy what Musk did to space? - joss82
http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2012/jul/20/richard-branson-obama-nuclear-technology

======
joss82
A follow-up of the very interesting Thorium story here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4912187>

